# Vex and Shale Please



## Piperette (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

Could anyone please post some pics of the finished look using the two above colours?

I am contemplating getting them as someone has recommended them to me, but I would like to see what they look like together first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am looking forward to seeing some pics.

Thank youuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 5, 2009)

Umm, this isn't the right forum. This should be in the MAC Chat section I believe, you would get more responses there. You can also use the search bar at the upper right hand corner of the screen using those names to find pictures of that combination yourself. There is also a swatch thread through which you can request the two colors side by side. HTH!


----------



## Piperette (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry I didn't realise. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi there! I did a very quick look with Vex & Shale for you! Please know that it is late & not really my best work, but it gives you an idea of what the colors look like together! I put Vex on the lid, Shale in the crease, & Yogurt on the browbone. These colors are really great for green eyes b/c Shale has a nice purple undertone & Vex has a pretty pinkish sheen. The pics don't really show how pretty they are, but I hope this helps!

(clickable pics)


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 6, 2009)

this is in the wrong thread but I like Shale


----------

